# Best website to order



## Chefdan (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello im new to this site. I just started working out again after about 10 years i just started my 3rd month. Im looking for a legit website to order some stuff the site i use to use is no longer around. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 5, 2017)

This isn't a source board. Your not going to find any info here.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 5, 2017)

What kind of "stuff" are you looking for?
not the best first post I've seen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2017)

tillaclelabs.com is my go to spot


----------



## Milo (Apr 5, 2017)

The police office holds second hand discounts. Everything they pulled from a raid gets sold back to public at a discount. Hit up your local precinct.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 5, 2017)

www.dea.gov


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 5, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> www.dea.gov



:32 (18):......


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yea man definitely not a source board but all the info you'll need on proper use , and those who are persistent on asking for sources usually don't last ! Stick around and learn all you can . . .Great place to be


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 5, 2017)

Pm trodizzle for the best yamroot


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 5, 2017)

Amazon or Ebay has always worked for me.

Im more of an Ebay guy myself though. Always legit genuine stuff.


----------



## snake (Apr 5, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Pm trodizzle for the best yamroot


STFU about that. Diz has that in a limited supply and if everyone starts ordering it, he'll run out. There goes my 6 pack and it will be your fault.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2017)

Five guys let's you order online 


But seriously you haven't trained in 10 years. Maybe put in some work for a while before jumping straight into the drugs.  Your growth long term will be far greater.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 5, 2017)

X2 for amazon. When I buy stuff, its usually from amazon. I like their 2 day shipping. Nice first post btw. We love when people ask for sources in their first post...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 5, 2017)

automatondan said:


> X2 for amazon. When I buy stuff, its usually from amazon. I like their 2 day shipping. Nice first post btw. We love when people ask for sources in their first post...




Another good one is frys they ship free no minimum order.

Academy sports does free shipping on any order over 25 bucks 

including ammo.


----------



## Jada (Apr 6, 2017)

I get mine from rite aid.


----------

